# Feedback zu meinem Android-Spiel: x=1: Spielerisch Mathe lernen!



## DanielGronau (5. Juni 2020)

*Feedback zu meinem Android-Spiel: x=1: Spielerisch Algebra lernen!*

Meine kleines Android-Spiel: '*x=1: Spielerisch Algebra lernen!*' steht jetzt endlich in der komplett überarbeiteten Version 2.0 bereit.
Es ist komplett kostenlos und ohne jedwede Werbung. Link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dg.eqs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Worum geht es?

Das Lösen von Gleichungen bereitet oft Schwierigkeiten, sei es in der  Schule oder im späteren Leben, bestehen sie doch auf den ersten Blick  aus recht kryptischen Zeichen, die auch noch festen Regeln unterliegen!  Es kommt noch schlimmer: Bei jedem Versuch, das gesuchte X doch endlich  dingfest zu machen, muss auch noch die komplette Gleichung neu auf das  Blatt Papier geschrieben werden!

Sei es zur reinen Freude, zum Lernen oder zum Auffrischen - mit meiner  App kann nun ganz einfach und ohne lange Schreibarbeit versucht werden,  eine Gleichung nach seinem X aufzulösen.

Im Moment können Gleichungen gelöst werden, die aus den Grundrechenarten  +,-,*,/ bestehen. Auch die Regeln der Klammersetzung werden beachtet.  Ebenfalls kann natürlich auch nach Herzenslust das Gleichheitszeichen  ausgenutzt werden und etwas von der einen Seite auf die Andere gebracht  werden.

Ich freue mich sehr über ganz viel Feedback!

Mit mathematischen Grüßen
Daniel Gronau
https://twitter.com/xgleich1


----------



## Zybba (5. Juni 2020)

Gute Idee!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. Juni 2020)

Kleiner Tip für alle die für Mathe was übrig haben:
*Vedische_Mathematik* ist sehr informativ und echt der Hammer.


----------

